# Honda HRR mower hit a rock!! Help!



## clemsondds (May 30, 2010)

Hey all, so I was mowing my lawn and one of our stepping stones somehow got loose and must have been at a weird angle and my blades hit it. So the whole mower started shaking pretty violently and got really loud. So I replaced the blades hoping that was causing it. It helped a little but it's still pretty bad. I'm guessing it's either a bent crankshaft or a sheered flywheel key. Am I right in thinking that? I was trying to take off the flywheel but couldn't get it loose. I was trying to remove it without a two flywheel puller. Is this something you have to have? Are there any ways of telling whether the key is sheered without taking the flywheel off? I turned the blades and watched the bolt in the middle (crankshaft?) and it looked like it was moving off it's axis. I am a student and really don't have the money to get it repaired. Any help would be greatly appreciated! It's a honda hrr 216. Thanks all!!


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

More then likely its a bent crankshaft, the gcv engines that are on the mowers have a sort of soft pto side to the crank. It really does not take much to bed them.Depending on the engine spec the crank is not that expensive most I have done have been in the 25.00 to 30 range. But the labor will be about 1.5 to 2 hours depending on who does it thay also should replace both crank seals.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Not likely that the flywheel key is causing any vibration. They are steel on Honda's and are not easily sheared. If it starts easy and runs alright, but just vibrates, then the key is probably not the problem. A bent blade adapter can cause this, but if the bolt is off axis then the crankshaft is probably bent. The only way to fix it would be to replace the crankshaft. If you do the work yourself then the cost may not be unreasonable. Need the model and serial number off your mower to find out what parts you might need to replace. If it has a GC series engine then parts pricing may not be too bad.


----------

